# It's Time to Vote on Your Favourite Gear From Canon in 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 12, 2017)

```
<p>It’s time once again to vote for your favorite gear from Canon that was announced in 2017. It wasn’t a standout year of new cameras and lenses from Canon, but we did get some good stuff. You can also vote for what you’re hoping for most from Canon in 2018.</p>
<p>Voting closes on December 17, 2017 at 11:59EST. We’ll show the results on Monday, December 18, 2017.</p>

<p>[socialpoll id=”2477223″ path=”/polls/2477223″ fif=”false” width=”728″]</p>
<p>[socialpoll id=”2477226″ path=”/polls/2477226″ fif=”false” width=”728″]</p>
<p>[socialpoll id=”2477232″ path=”/polls/2477232″ fif=”false” width=”728″]</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tron (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey, where is SL2 in the vote list ?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 12, 2017)

tron said:


> Hey, where is SL2 in the vote list ?



It was there, it just didn't show up for whatever reason. It seems to be there now.


----------



## tron (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## tron (Dec 12, 2017)

I just voted. The wish section was the hardest. I felt like I wished 5 or 6 items at the same time ;D


----------



## adamaoc (Dec 12, 2017)

We don't get to see the results :| 

My wish section was on the XC15-like camera with EF mount... but wasn't on the list. A full-frame mirrorless sounds good too though


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 12, 2017)

For me atleast that 35mm IS Macro has been the most exciting launch this year. I would really like to see update to now discontinued 320ex or maybe a new small flash(smaller than 430ex) supporting RT(Slave mode only).


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 12, 2017)

In the camera department, I had to select the SL2. The M6 is just a M5 without a viewfinder, to I really didn’t find it all that appealing for my personal needs. The SL2, aside from the continued use of the crappy AF module and metering, was a BIG shocker. I bought this the day it came out with the new kit lens because it makes for the ultimate compact DSLR and is very versital. WiFi with dedicated button, tilt/touch screen, Dual-Pixel 80D sensor, significantly improved grip, better control and button layout layout, and a move to the larger Rebel batteries. $500?!? This is a lot of camera for the money and people that choose to complain about the missing features need to realize the price-point couldn’t justify the additional expense of including more into the camera. When the SL1 came out it didn’t sell well until it was reduced in price. So I think Canon knew the target price they wanted to hit and they did very well with it.

In the lens department, nothing that was released this year will be as significant as the 85mm f/1.4L. Not to take anything away form the other lenses, which will have their uses and are significant in their own way, but the new 85mm is a BIG deal for most Canon photographers.

Finally, I want and NEED a Canon full-frame mirrorless. But I don’t want one if it’s going to leave out many professional features that I would find useful in my kit. The M5 has been a fun camera...but that is honestly all it has been - fun. I don’t think anything it does is all too impressive or incredible, but it has been a damn fun camera to walk around and travel with. However, if a full-frame mirrorless were to be released that used an EF mount, it would be game over for Sony’s rule. Not in terms of overall performance....because Canon most certainly will handicap the hell out of whatever mirrorless camera they produce, but it will mean that Canon is right there ready to challenge Sony with a camera. If there aren’t any concrete details on this camera by the end of 2018, I’ll probably buy a Sony A7 III whenever that comes out. I would really like to have a mirrorless full-frame to have some fun with. Crop sensors are a drag for me personally.


----------



## SkynetTX (Dec 12, 2017)

I was completely uninterested in every camera and lens Canon released this year. All of them were full of useless features. The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short, the STM lenses don't support FullTime Manual focusing, and mostly video related functions were developed in the cameras. I hope the next year will be somewhat better.
What I'd like to see is a 250/300mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro with about 75 cm MFD and an EOS 9000D APS-C (or 30*20mm) sensor size camera with no video, no gps, no wi-fi and no nfc. A camera that is made to take STILL pictures. If I finished creating it I will send a complete "Specifications" book to Canon's developers.


----------



## dil_power (Dec 12, 2017)

Honestly in my humble opinion there was absolutely nothing interesting from Canon in 2017. 

Nothing. 

I want innovation and at this stage there is little hope it'll come from Canon. Dual Pixel was and still is great but that's about the only thing they've contributed for the last 10 years...


----------



## leadin2 (Dec 12, 2017)

I bought the EF-S 35mm Macro and used it on my M6 for holidays this year. I really enjoyed shooting with M6 using the tilt and touch screen. It is much lighter than my FF and better image quality than my previous G5X. Really happy with this year’s release. I hope that Canon can release a FF mirrorless soon!


----------



## bereninga (Dec 12, 2017)

The 85mm 1.4L IS USM is definitely the most exciting. People/portraiture is one of the top subjects to shoot (for most people in my opinion). The inclusion of IS in a prime w/ this aperture makes it a great all-around lens that can be used by everyone interested in photography and videography.

I also think the M6 is an underrated camera with lots of good features, one being focus-peaking for manually focusing during video. I think this is a feature not found on many Canons.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 12, 2017)

ThanksCR, your voting thing worked flawlessly on iPhones ne this time


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 12, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short



Totally agree; I was interested until I saw that.



SkynetTX said:


> What I'd like to see is a 250/300mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro with about 75 cm MFD



OK, I'd buy one, too. I wonder whether we are the entire market.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2017)

Done


----------



## RGF (Dec 12, 2017)

though choice for 2018. There were two items I would really like to see - 7DM3 and 600DO, but I could only vote once so I went with the 600DO.


----------



## midluk (Dec 12, 2017)

Where can I vote for the MT-26EX-RT?



SkynetTX said:


> What I'd like to see is a 250/300mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro with about 75 cm MFD


Magnification (1:1 for macro), focal length and MFD are not free to choose. You are only free to choose two of those, the third results automatically (within some slight variation depending on lens design and from where you measure).
Assuming the focal length at MFD is not significantly longer than the nominal value at infinity focus, the minimum distance from lens front element to object should be very close to the focal length.
Afaik MFD is usually measured from the sensor, this would then be about focal length + length of lens + sensor flange distance. But you are likely asking for working distance from the front of the lens, for which 75cm is unrealistic at 300mm and 1:1.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 12, 2017)

For me the 6D MarkII was my favourite gear which I bought meanwhile (should arrive tomorrow). It is just about the right successor for my 5D Mark II. I never could justify a 5D Mark III let alone a 5D Mark IV as their AF systems are way too "over-sophisticated" for my personal needs.

Frank


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short
> ...



As opposed to all those other 28-35mm macro lenses with much longer MFDs? I mean, it's not like focal length is inversely related to MFD for a macro lens, or anything like that, right? Poor, uninnovative Canon, damn them for not being able to change the laws of optical physics. Or maybe it's just that you don't understand the relevant concepts... :


----------



## okaro (Dec 12, 2017)

No group for compact cameras?


----------



## Tangent (Dec 12, 2017)

Number one on my wish list for 2018 is a Canon 6D mk III with a new sensor with high DR. And a wider spread on the AF points. And more versatility of video output. And maybe 4k, too, why not?

This is a minor refresh -- just a few things to change -- so we shouldn't have to wait 5 years for it!!! :


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 12, 2017)

Tangent said:


> Number one on my wish list for 2018 is a Canon 6D mk III with a new sensor with high DR. And a wider spread on the AF points. And more versatility of video output. And maybe 4k, too, why not?
> 
> This is a minor refresh -- just a few things to change -- so we shouldn't have to wait 5 years for it!!! :



Canon's got you covered here 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Tangent said:
> 
> 
> > Number one on my wish list for 2018 is a Canon 6D mk III with a new sensor with high DR. And a wider spread on the AF points. And more versatility of video output. And maybe 4k, too, why not?
> ...



Yeah, but it costs more. Canon needs to just sell the 5DIV for the price of a T3i. Or else they're *******.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 12, 2017)

I voted as well, but in specifics, the dream get would be:

EF 50mm f/(1.4 or 1.8.) IS USM -- with ring USM + internal focusing.

- A


----------



## RGF (Dec 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > SkynetTX said:
> ...



I thought Canon was a GOD and the laws of optics does not apply to their products


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Isaacheus (Dec 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Tangent said:
> 
> 
> > Number one on my wish list for 2018 is a Canon 6D mk III with a new sensor with high DR. And a wider spread on the AF points. And more versatility of video output. And maybe 4k, too, why not?
> ...



But it's missing the tilt/flip screen. 
If Canon were to add a tilt screen add a few more pieces to the video options to the 5dmk4, call it a 5dmk4c, I'd be in


----------



## ethanz (Dec 12, 2017)

I didn't want the 135mm TS to feel left out, so I voted for it. The only thing I bought in 2017 was a 200-400, couldn't get anything else. Or even need anything else.


----------



## FramerMCB (Dec 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I voted as well, but in specifics, the dream get would be:
> 
> EF 50mm f/(1.4 or 1.8.) IS USM -- with ring USM + internal focusing.
> 
> - A



That's what I voted for! A new 50mm 1.4 IS. Yes please!!!


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 12, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short



Translation: The EF-S 35mm isn't the lens that I want and STUPID CANON for not doing an 60mm macro, a couple of 100mm macros or even a 180mm macro which would be FAR closer to what I WANT.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 12, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short
> ...



Sure, but understand that amateur lifestyle/travel instagram photography kind of blew up in the last few years. The EF-S bodies some of them were toting had zero 1:1 macro options to shoot their negroni, tiramisu or pork belly with without having to stand up from their seat to frame the entire glass/dish/plate. So Canon was very wise to offer these wider FL macro lenses, IMHO.

- A


----------



## tron (Dec 12, 2017)

Basically my wish is to have a 5DsR MkII with a 24-70 2.8L IS for landscapes and 600 DO IS for birding.

For backup a 7DMkIII with a big xxx-600 up to 5.6 zoom.

Then I wake up ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Azathoth (Dec 12, 2017)

My god that list of lenses is pretty meh.. ultra specialized TS lenses, boring crop lenses, a 85 mm that seems to be pretty weak acording to Dustin Abbott. Voted on the 18-55 just for the lolz.


----------



## tron (Dec 12, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> My god that list of lenses is pretty meh.. ultra specialized TS lenses, boring crop lenses, a 85 mm that seems to be pretty weak acording to Dustin Abbott. Voted on the 18-55 just for the lolz.


That 18-55 is pretty useful standing in front of SL2 ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2017)

I think ya-all know what I voted for ;D


----------



## ethanz (Dec 13, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> I think ya-all know what I voted for ;D



Sony a9 wasn't on the list though


----------



## Adelino (Dec 13, 2017)

Tangent said:


> Number one on my wish list for 2018 is a Canon 6D mk III with a new sensor with high DR. And a wider spread on the AF points. And more versatility of video output. And maybe 4k, too, why not?
> 
> This is a minor refresh -- just a few things to change -- so we shouldn't have to wait 5 years for it!!! :



I'm hoping for an EF FF mirrorless that will be just as you describe.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > SkynetTX said:
> ...


Here is a super convenient comparison chart of all 35/40mm Macro lenses made for SLRs. Of these Canon is the only one with IF which for some reason people dont find useful on such short macro lenses.
https://www.lenstip.com/porownaj.php?co=obiektyw&ile=5&add0=1458&add1=995&add2=1140&add3=862&add4=665


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 13, 2017)

Favourite 2017 Canon lens I voted for was Canon 85mm f/1.4 USM IS L
Favourite 2017 Canon body I voted for was Canon 77D (lots of bang for the buck)

Most wanted 2018 Canon item I voted for was Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM IS

I would have liked 2 categories to vote for the 'most wanted in 2018' section: 1 for lens and 1 for body.

So, for body, I would have voted for a 7DmkIII, as long as it has sensor image quality at least as good as the current 80D (which surpasses the 7DmkII). Otherwise, probably the 90D (unless it takes a step back in sensor image quality). A fully articulating screen would be a bonus on the 7DmkIII. Having said that, I am very happy with my 80D and selection of lenses.

Paul


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



Possibly people who don't grasp the important distinction between MFD and working distance, and the fact that a lens that physically extends as you focus closer affects only the more practically relevant of those two specifications.


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 13, 2017)

2017 is a year of complete disappointment for me from Canon. On the lens section the 85 1.4L IS is an awesome lens but I picked up the A9 and Zeiss Batis 85mm and in the future A7r III will replace the A9 for portraits. I am sure the new tilt shift lenses are amazing but I have no need for any of them. If I look back last few years Canon is always a disappointment in the body section. Initially with poor DR but at least they were very innovative on the video side with 5D2. Arguably canon created the DSLR video market and they led that market. Fast forward 5 years and canon has only one innovation dual pixel autofocus. I would argue Sony has already caught up with DPAF on a9 and a7r III. If Sony can get their act together with touch screens Canon's advantage with DPAF is gone. I know lot of Canon fans would disagree with me that's OK everybody is entitled to their opinions. In comparison to what other camera and smart phone companies have done in last 10 years I feel that canon has not done enough. I agree there are lot of patents. Patents does not mean anything to me as a consumer unless the patents were put to work in products that I can use. 
So why am I here still with my canon gear and ranting here in CR and not pick up the tool I like? 
1)	QC and Standing behind their products
When I was looking to buy my first DSLR I liked Nikon's JPEGs (RAW processing was foreign for me at that time) but during my research I came across Nikon' infamous D600 oil spill fiasco and figured Nikon did not even want to acknowledge the problem initially. I made my decision. I am not buying products from a company that doesn't give a damm shit about its customers and not getting their act together to fix their own engineering disaster. As an engineer I know mistakes do happen. While designing, it is possible people overlook things. When such mistakes happen, I would expect the company to stand behind their product, not closing their ears, eyes and say there is no problem. This is my #1 reason for loving Canon. So far unless I am missing something every single time Canon had issued a recall or a fix even before anyone else complained about it. That shows how extensive their QC process is. 
2) Lenses: I don't have to say this but I will anyways  Canon' lenses are simply awesome in quality and variety and I own a lot of them including the 600 f/4 IS USM and 200 f/1.8
3) Wildlife and action: I am into wildlife photography, IMO there is simply no option on the Sony side (lens+ body + support). Even if Sony comes up with a 600 f/4 I guess it is going to be $15k to 16k which is beyond my reach. Despite whatever Sony fanboys on YouTube saying how awesome Sony is (I remember one claiming a6300 targeted for wildlife), Sony is not an option for wildlife photography or professional sports photography. Yes, they have 100-400 but that is the most expensive 100-400 with Sony' mediocre QC process... more on that below.
4) Customer Support: Every single time I have spoken to a customer support person in Canon I always felt like I am speaking someone who is a subject matter expert (SME) Vs Sony always clueless people. I feel like I know about their products better than their customer support people.
5) Service: Over the last 8 years one of my Canon' lens required service. Yes, I have a distinct advantage with Canon' service center being 45 mins drive from my place of work and I dropped it and picked it up 3 days later. There is nothing to complain about on the service or the treatment I received at the service facility.

So am I happy with Sony, Does Sony serves my purpose? I wish the answer was yes and I would have simply dumped canon and moved on and not sitting here and ranting. My problems with Sony are
1) QC: I would argue Sony uses their customers to do the QC for them. I bought a a6000 and could not stand its AF. when compared to a Rebel t5i I had at that time if I get about 2/3 keepers out of T5i I would get 1/3 keepers out of a6000. Either bad focus or shot missed due to shutter lag. I simply returned it. After looking at the rave reviews from so many for a6000 I can only assume I had a bad copy. I bought a a6300 and loved it. When a6500 came out I sold my a6300 and bought a6500. I felt that was a terrible mistake. Unfortunately, the image quality of the a6500 was not as good as my old a6300. All my image quality comparisons are with the same Sony Zeiss 55mm f/1.8 lens so, I know it is not the lens. Unfortunately, I picked up the a6500 used and got stuck with it. Eventually I sold it. Don't get me wrong the copy of a6500 was not bad but the a6300 blow me away in the image quality department. That wow factor was missing on the a6500. 
2) Build quality: Despite the Sony fan boy' claim on YouTube I have heard complaints about Sony' lenses breaking from the mount, etc. and the copy to copy variation from lensrentals. I can safely conclude their build quality is awful. I know lately there were reports including lensrentals claiming build quality improvements from Sony but IMHO only time will tell how good are these improvements.
3) Customer service: I already addressed this
4) Specs: Mostly Sony are good on paper. For e.g. you will see almost all reviewers on YouTube praising the eye auto focus and electronic shutter on a9. Yes, eye auto focus works very well when the subject is still or moving at a slow pace. Kids running around or jumping forget it. No, I am not talking about adapted lenses. On the electronic shutter, freaking Sony could not get the flash to work at any shutter speed. I remember one famous photographer and reviewer on YouTube saying "imagine in a quiet church using that electronic shutter" what does that get you especially indoors and dimly lit situations when it does not fire a flash at all? BTW my a9 makes a simulated shutter release sound I am yet to figure out if there is a way to stop it. I want it completely quiet. This is what I learnt, do not believe all reviewers, try to read between lines. One technique I feel most reviewers using is they purposely avoid the negatives of any camera other than Canon . So if they aren't talking about something most likely there is an issue with that.
I got the a9 and Zeiss batis 85mm like 3 weeks ago and used it alongside my 5D4 to shoot a friend's daughter's birthday party, I must admit it is a pleasure to use the a9. Every single time I take the a9 out I think "I wish this was a canon". At this point I would say for Video and still except wildlife and action Sony is the best pick, for all kinds of stills Nikon is the best pick (obviously they do not stand behind their products like Canon) and Canon is for canon fans and those like me who are stuck with Canon for its lenses including our own investments in to them and other goodies. After improving DR on the 5D4 who the hell in his/her right mind will decide to implement a sensor with terrible DR worse than 6D on the 6D2? I know fan boys always have justification and I also know DR isn't everything but after using 7D, 6D, 5DSr, 5D4 and few Sonys DR does matter. Canon has the best video focus in the industry. Had they let 4k30 RAW video out of 5D4 that would have made so many hybrid shooters happy. The technology was there Canon simply decided to nerf it to save their Cine line. I know Canon is still the leader in terms of market share including mirror less cameras. IMO it is not going to last for long if they continue to trail in implementing features their competitors have. Remember Nikon was the leader in photography for years before Canon took over. I am not claiming Cannon is ******* but to continue the market leader position Canon has to do more.
At a bare minimum in 2018 I am hoping to see a 5DSr2 with DR like or better than 5D4, decent FPS, automatic focus stacking like D850 and fully articulating touch screen (basically a viable competitor for D850 for stills). I do not want more than 50 MP. I don't even care if it mirrored or mirror less. I would also like a 135 f/2 with IS but body is more important to me. The D850 is a killer stills camera. Hope Canon will step up their game and come with something competitive. I am not the one asking for all these at the price of rebel. I will gladly pay even little more than the competition but give me the features that your competition has. I wish Canon did not get in to the business of Cinema line of camera's. I strongly believe Canon would lead the pack even now if there were no Cinema line of cameras. Hope I do not have to say good bye to Canon one day. No, I am not the one that claims being loyal to a brand or anything like that. I like Canon products, service, customer support, etc. I also enjoyed the technical edge Canon had over their competitors. Over the years Canon has simply lost the technical edge and it is not because they are technically incompetent. They simply choose not to be competitive to save their Cine line and their flagship products. I am hoping this trend will change in 2018.


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry for the very long post. I couldn't resist


----------



## JohanCruyff (Dec 13, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> I bought the EF-S 35mm Macro and used it on my M6 for holidays this year. I really enjoyed shooting with M6 using the tilt and touch screen. It is much lighter than my FF and better image quality than my previous G5X. Really happy with this year’s release. I hope that Canon can release a FF mirrorless soon!





bereninga said:


> ...
> I also think the M6 is an underrated camera with lots of good features, one being focus-peaking for manually focusing during video. I think this is a feature not found on many Canons.


Another underrated feature of the M6 is that people can buy the silver version, which has a "vintage" look that makes it sexy as the _(silver)_ Fuji X-T20 (which I find a gorgeous camera, BTW).
An old car-makers motto used to sound like "building a beautiful rather than a ugly product has no impact on production costs", and Canon seems to have understood the importance of _sexyness_ in developing its products.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > SkynetTX said:
> ...



I readily admit that my grasp of optical physics is limited. I read this forum to alleviate that. Thank you for your informative although sometimes sarcastic posts.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I think ya-all know what I voted for ;D
> ...



;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Sorry for the very long post. I couldn't resist



As owner of A9, I couldn't happier with this toy. I agree, touch AF on Canon M is better than Sony. I"m holding myself not to buy a7r III as 2nd body until I see specs a7s III.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Tangent said:
> ...


The reality is the Canon 6D MKII with a wider AF spread (not more AF points) and slightly better DR on the sensor was perfectly within their abilities and would not have damaged 5D MKIV sales. Ive bought the 6D MKII its a good camera, it could have been better and still maintained differential to higher priced offerings. I'm as loyal as you are to Canon that doesn't mean being a slave and agreeing with everything they do. I don't know about North America but in the UK £ 2K is still a lot of money and well above a Rebel in pricing that's what a 6D MKII costs.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 13, 2017)

The 6D MKII is definitely a Marmite camera just as the original 6D was (you love it or hate it). Where it works it works really well i.e. tilty / flippy screen, touch screen etc. but the AF spread should have been wider for full-frame and whilst Ive had truly great shots from the 6D MKII a touch more DR would definitely have been preferable. 

The next Canon item on my personal list for 2018 is the new EF 85mm f1.4L IS USM I'm not in the market for another camera in 2018 the 5DS and the 6D MKII cover my needs at present.


----------



## midluk (Dec 13, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> The 6D MKII is definitely a Marmite camera just as the original 6D was (you love it or hate it). Where it works it works really well i.e. tilty / flippy screen, touch screen etc. but the AF spread should have been wider for full-frame


I can't imagine that the AF spread on the 6D2 is worse than the 5D4 when you only use cross type points. Especially for lenses slower than f/4 (like 100-400) the horizontal spread on the 5D4 is ridiculous.


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 13, 2017)

> I"m holding myself not to buy a7r III as 2nd body until I see specs a7s III.



I think it is a good decision. I do more stills and very less video. So I am planning to go with a7r III but I will wait for a decent deal since I am not in a rush + I have a9 until then.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 13, 2017)

adamaoc said:


> We don't get to see the results :|



depends how you look at the page.

I'm not going to spill the beans, I'll just leave it to everyone to guess what's got 74% of the vote.


----------



## Yasko (Dec 14, 2017)

Let down of the year was sadly the 6D mk II sensorwise...
The rest of the camera I like... may be a little larger AF point spread but well, you can't have it all I guess.


----------



## okaro (Dec 14, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short
> ...



Canon already has a 60mm macro.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Okaro. 
Yes and a couple of 100 macro and even a 180mm macro, that is rhe point, plenty of choice. 
It is called sarcasm but it doesn’t often cross language / international barriers intact. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Edit for spelling. 



okaro said:


> Canon already has a 60mm macro.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Sorry for the very long post. I couldn't resist



tl;dr


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2017)

Yasko said:


> Let down of the year was sadly the 6D mk II sensorwise...
> The rest of the camera I like... may be a little larger AF point spread but well, you can't have it all I guess.



See, I voted *for* the 6D2 because although I'll probably not get one, it answered almost all common criticisms of the 6D - namely, it offered a better AF system, a mobile screen, and the price wasn't bumped up appreciably*. The DR thing (and even more so the AF point spread) was blown out of all proportion on these forums. Overall, they updated the line in ways most people wanted, and it's a pretty compelling entry-level FF DSLR whatever people say.

*I thought the RRP was said to be less than the 6D's, but Wikipedia suggests otherwise.


----------



## RGF (Dec 15, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> I The minimum focusing distance of the EF-S 35mm is a way too short,



Agree - make the MFD half to infinity. That will solve your problem ;D


----------



## Sharlin (Dec 16, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I readily admit that my grasp of optical physics is limited. I read this forum to alleviate that. Thank you for your informative although sometimes sarcastic posts.



The greater the focal length of a lens, the more it magnifies. Keeping object distance the same, a telephoto lens renders it larger than a wideangle lens. This much should be obvious. But it also directly follows that if you want to render an object the same size with a wideangle as with a telephoto, you need to decrease the object distance. To get a 1:1 magnification with a 35mm lens then obviously requires a shorter focusing distance than with, say, a 100mm lens.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Dec 16, 2017)

I voted for the 77. I wanted to vote for the 6D mark 2, but the camera left a bit of a bitter taste in my mouth. It just missed too many checkmarks to make it the best camera in my taste at that price point.. Worst is the silly center spread of the autofocus points. If it had been the same spread as my 80D I would have been happy. A sensor senisitivity worse than the model it replaces is unacceptable.. it should at least be the same. And again the lack of a second memory slot while the competition all offer that, is also a bit underwhelming.. These things are needed to me to get topspot at the price point where it is located.
I was saving up for the 6D mark 2 but I think i spend it somewhere else now


----------



## michi (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm not going to vote on the cameras, because none of them were exciting enough for me to consider. The 85 1.4 L IS is on my shopping list, very excited about it.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 17, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > I readily admit that my grasp of optical physics is limited. I read this forum to alleviate that. Thank you for your informative although sometimes sarcastic posts.
> ...



The distance between object and image plane is four times the focal length if you have a 1:1 reproduction of the object if a single lens element is used. (e.g. 35mm lens - 140mm distance / 100mm lens - 400mm distance)

Complex lens designs use some tricks to do 1:1 like reducing the focal length a little bit for closer focus distances to get the 1:1 reproduction ratio with less travel/material. But if you look at the second table in the following link from Bryan Carnathans web page - https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-60mm-f-2.8-Macro-USM-Lens-Review.aspx - you see that the MFD is roughly twice the MWorkingD with some exceptions.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 18, 2017)

Where are the results?


----------



## The Fat Fish (Jan 5, 2018)

The 6DII is my worst camera of the past few years. As a 6D owner I was early awaiting an upgrade but it really isn't much of one and in many ways is a step back. Such a shame.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 6, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> The 6DII is my worst camera of the past few years. As a 6D owner I was early awaiting an upgrade but it really isn't much of one and in many ways is a step back. Such a shame.



In what way/s is the 6D II a step back? I know it scores slightly lower DR at ISO 100 but is there anything else?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 6, 2018)

jd7 said:


> The Fat Fish said:
> 
> 
> > The 6DII is my worst camera of the past few years. As a 6D owner I was early awaiting an upgrade but it really isn't much of one and in many ways is a step back. Such a shame.
> ...



Yeah, touchscreen + DPAF + 6 more MP + 2.5 more fps + 34 more AF points + NFC / Bluetooth make photography worse for everyone. _Total_ step backward. :

- A


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 6, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > The Fat Fish said:
> ...



but the guy I saw on youtube said it sucked. :


----------

